# Halloween on the farm means pumpkins for the goats!



## FarmerInaDress (Mar 15, 2013)

The girls are enjoying the free pumpkins my grocery store has been giving out. I haven't posted any photos since they were a month old. They grow so fast! Dita (the two-tone chamoisee) was hopefully bred just yesterday to Bucky and Delphine (the broken sundgau) will hopefully be bred soon to Yuri. Darn those quiet heats.










We finally got ahold of a big spool and they LOVE it.









We also finished retrofitting the large outbuilding into an awesome barn and fenced off a pasture. Just in time for winter snow lol.


















And here are the boys at 6 and 7 months now. Bucky is on the right and Yuri is on the left.


















Thanks for looking!


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

Very cool! You have a nice looking herd!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

yummy pumpkins!

you have very beautiful alpines!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Everyone sure looks happy!


----------



## luvbabygoats (Apr 27, 2013)

Your does are very beautiful  my goats also love pumpkin!


----------



## Pygmygoatluver (Feb 26, 2013)

They sure are pretty! They look so healthy and happy


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

You have some beautiful goats!


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Wow, what a beautiful herd you have! I love their colors and markings!


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

I love Yuri, he looks like he is positively smiling in every pic...


----------

